# old telephone poles as structure



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Would 30 year old telephone poles still have too much creasote in them? 
I want to put them in the pond like a group of stumps.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

cut one open and make your decison, better yet light one, see if it smokes like oil.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have never looked into it so I do not know all of the effects it would have, but if it is a small pond I would not risk it. Small ponds are fragile, unnatural, and unbalanced to begin with. If it were to cause a problem then who knows how long it would take to go away even after they are removed. It could be perfectly fine but some times the risk is not worth the reward especially when your intentions are to improve the pond.

Hopefully you can find some answers, and it work out for you.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

If you're going to use them, cut higher than the creosote area. You should be able to tell the difference in the colors of the pole. Get rid of the darkened bottom area of the pole (by the way, it is illegal to burn creosote treated wood).

I can't remember if it was on OGF or Pond Boss that some people made really nice docks using telephone poles as the posts to support their dock. But I couldn't tell you if they used the creosote treated portion though.

And if you chain some old tree stumps down (concrete blocks), that might work out better, especially if the stumps have a few 2-3' stub branches on them.

Just mark the area where the structure is at to keep swimmers away from that area and it helps you remember also.


----------

